# Good international banks



## axyd (24 March 2020)

What are good international banks and bank-like things that would open accounts for Australians?

The problem with most of them is that while they look like international banks, in reality they still hold accounts in Australia (via Authorised Deposit-taking Institutions or ADI), and thus probably are susceptible to the possibility of Australian bank crash.

I found some:

- *BullionStar* - gold / silver storage, Singapore, *ADI - don't know but seems like no*.
- *Wells Fargo* - bank, USA, *ADI - don't know but seems like no*.
- *InteractiveBrokers* - broker, head office in USA but Australian accounts seems to be held with a different local Australian company, so not really international, *uses ADI*.
- *SAXO* - broker, head office in Denmark but Australian accounts seems to be held with a different local Australian company, so not really international, *uses ADI*.

Do you know other good options?


----------

